# Thinking on going duel injectors?



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm running stage 3 Revo software, GT2871r, Coolingmist Water/meth with 250cc pump. The question I have is I'm wanting to get a aftermarket side mount intercooler and use the water/meth to help in the cooling. If I put a injector at the intercooler and leave the injector at the TB, where I have it located now. Will the duel injector setup make more of an impact or should I stick with the single at the intercooler and take the TB injector out? The idea is to keep everything hidden( not wanting front mount)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? (20thgti187)*

Run both nozzles so long as their combined size is correct for your engine's output. Place the first one immediately after the upgraded SMIC and the other just after the TB in a spacer plate. This arrangement is optimal for both cooling and octane boost/detonation suppression.


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? ([email protected])*

Awesome, thank you! Should I do a 50/50 mix of water to meth?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? (20thgti187)*

Yes, a 50/50 mix offers the best blend of tuning and performance benefits. Do your baseline adjustments there and get used to the results. Then adjust the mixture later for any fine tuning (should you decide to experiment further). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? ([email protected])*

Ooooooh yes do I love to experiment!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? (20thgti187)*

Good man. After you get used tuning the system you can try extra water for hot weather use or a bit more methanol during the cold of winter. Or, if/when you see a little more timing retardation than you're comfy with, you can increase the water percentage, etc.
If you're the experimenting type, this system is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? ([email protected])*

Def will play around with it for sure. Running 100% water right now but will be switching to 50/50 soon. When I switch to 50/50 should I bump up the timing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? (20thgti187)*

Actually, no. Water has an infinite octane rating. Methanol is "only" about 104. So, if anything you might need to reduce timing. The great upside, however, is that the optimization window will be widened in a huge way. Finding a sweet spot is much easier. You'll have the perfect tune far more often because environmental variables will not effect it as much. That typically nets more power on average than a tune that is optimized at only one point or in a laboratory setting where variables are held steady.
Also, the methanol will evaporate in an instant which means faster cooling (although water actually cools more IF it has time to fully evaporate before it gets into the combustion chamber).
Finally, keep in mind that your nozzle size must be larger when using a water/methanol mix compared to 100% water.


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? ([email protected])*

Wow! I would've never guessed that about water. The nozzle size I have now in the TB plate is for 260-350hp. I'm guessing it's a little big for just water that's why I plan to put that nozzle at the SMIC and then putting a smaller size at the TB plate. Not sure if you agree with that. Coolingmist does their nozzle sizes by hp. Sounds to me that I should just tune with 100% water and have better results than using water/meth. Haven't tried the system with meth yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? (20thgti187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thgti187* »_Wow! I would've never guessed that about water.

Water doesn't burn at all. Nothing short of nuclear fission of fusion can make it detonate. Thus, its octane rating is infinity. Water is the special sauce in one of these injection systems -not the methanol. The methanol is there to do faster cooling in a short intake tract, to even out distribution among the cylinders, for supplementary fueling, and to make a tune work better across a wider range of environmental conditions.

_Quote »_I plan to put that nozzle at the SMIC and then putting a smaller size at the TB plate. Not sure if you agree with that.

I personally invented this set up. So, I absolutely agree with its technical brilliance.
















_Quote »_Sounds to me that I should just tune with 100% water and have better results than using water/meth. Haven't tried the system with meth yet.

If that's what my advice sounds like, then I didn't make my points clear enough. Again, with 50/50... you will "typically net more power on average than a tune that is optimized at only one point or in a laboratory setting where variables are held steady."
Summary: A 50/50 mixture will tend to deliver better results more often than a 100% water set up.


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Thinking on going duel injectors? ([email protected])*

Brilliance ideed







. God I wish I could play with this stuff as a full time job! I believe I have a game plan now. Thanks for the info, not a whole lot of people know much about this. It's good to get a true understanding


----------

